# Paroon Shark



## thomas1974 (Jul 31, 2006)

I bought 4 Paroon sharks. At the moment i have 2 arowana's [email protected] 14"(silver) and the second @7" (australian). Also a pair of bala about 5", a stingray, and 4 other small fish. They are currently in a 125gallon tank. I will move them to a 1000gallon when the time comes for these fish to grow that size. My concern is it will probably be a custom size tank but not sure on the height,length, width...etc. Right now they are about 4"-8". I bought them the same size but somehow 2 of them just over grew the others. They are very preatty fish. Has anyone ever raised them and how soon should i be looking to purchase the aquarium. Please send me email.....or response..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

thomas1974 said:


> I bought 4 Paroon sharks. At the moment i have 2 arowana's [email protected] 14"(silver) and the second @7" (australian). Also a pair of bala about 5", a stingray, and 4 other small fish. They are currently in a 125gallon tank. I will move them to a 1000gallon when the time comes for these fish to grow that size. My concern is it will probably be a custom size tank but not sure on the height,length, width...etc. Right now they are about 4"-8". I bought them the same size but somehow 2 of them just over grew the others. They are very preatty fish. Has anyone ever raised them and how soon should i be looking to purchase the aquarium. Please send me email.....or response..


consider this.









Now. I belive they get a bit larger then that. I would say that you need even bigger of tank plans then a 1000. 
They are PIGS and will eat you out of house and home. As most large catfish do. and they grow pretty quick I'd* assume. *


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

thomas1974 said:


> I bought 4 Paroon sharks. At the moment i have 2 arowana's [email protected] 14"(silver) *and the second @7" (australian)*. Also a pair of bala about 5", a stingray, and 4 other small fish. They are currently in a 125gallon tank. I will move them to a 1000gallon when the time comes for these fish to grow that size. My concern is it will probably be a custom size tank but not sure on the height,length, width...etc. Right now they are about 4"-8". I bought them the same size but somehow 2 of them just over grew the others. They are very preatty fish. Has anyone ever raised them and how soon should i be looking to purchase the aquarium. Please send me email.....or response..


*TAKE IT OUT!*!! Jardini (australian) Arowanas Are very agressive when they hit about 10", they beomde living hellfor anyoher fish in the tank which means your silver aro(and maybe your bala) is gonna die. Also as BS said paroon sharks get huge so give em back or get something biggee than 1000 gal,lol. Yea I never had one but they are catfish so they are not picky (mosy likly) I think the y also eat smaller fish. they should not be too hard givin a good amount of: room, filteration and flow (u will need alot of O2 in that tank). Hope this helped.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

_ * Topic moved to the Tankbuster forums







_


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

no need to take out the aussie just watch out if it get aggresive then take him out but you can tame him or you might get lucky and get one that plays nice with other fish :nod:


----------



## SterlingAce (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to say but I think you have it wrong.There are different "sharks" or pangasius.The Paroon has a longer and more pointed fins.The pic you have is probably of the Giant Mekong catfish, Pangasius (Pangasianodon) gigas.Here is a link to more info of the paroon.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/speci...?species_id=268

Unless your planning on getting a huge tank or pond I would give them back.Sorry to sound rude.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

oh god its tru. I work at a the lfs and i herd we were getting some neat sharks in that aparently looked similer to the iridesent shark but didint get as big......... he called them hi-fin sharks, so we get them in and i do some research and jesus if it isnt a paroon shark! we jsut sold about 6 of them..... I feel sick.


----------



## Juntau (Jan 1, 2004)

The larger paroon might devour the smaller fishes in the tank. I seen one take in a aussie either same or 1" smaller and a dat which didn't seem possible due to the shape but it happened.


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

these guys will eat any fish that can fit in its mouth, spines and all so really no fish is safe with it. It appears innocent but it is far from it :nod: I've seen them eat plecos and other large fish like channel cats and redtails.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

The Paroon sharks can grow over 10 feet long and I read somewhere they've been known to eat dogs in the wild. You need a tank with a 30'X30' footprint for one of those to grow full length.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

well this hould deter you from keeping them Pangasius catfish


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Guys I think we got that point across to him a year ago when this thread was active.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

IBTL

why would someone bump a year old thread


----------

